# Vintage General Electric Range



## pajeeper24

I recently purchased a house and it came with an old General Electric range (probably 50s model) in decent shape.  I was just wondering if anyone knew anything about these ranges, and if they would be worth anything.  Someone suggested to me that it may be worth more than a few bucks if I could find someone interested in restoring it.  Anyone know anythign about this?

Any information is helpful.  Thanks!

Here's a pic, and a link to more pictures (if it works!):

http://s7.photobucket.com/albums/y254/pajeeper24/GE Range/


----------



## jeff1

Hi,

It's really only worth what someone will to pay for it.

Some places that may be able to help...

Restoration sites for appliances

jeff.


----------



## glennjanie

Hello PAJeeper and welcome to the Forum:
The range looks like it is in good contition in the picture and you would think someone would like to have it.
I found out years ago that even the Salvation Army would not accept ranges. They said there is just no demand for them and they take up too much space.
When all else fails, list it on eBay. One guy even sold 1/2 a box of taco shells on there.
Glenn


----------



## pajeeper24

Herm, well I thought about listing it on eBay, but I dont want to deal with shipping costs and I don't know if I could find much interest if I do local pickup only. I'll think about it some more...


----------



## glennjanie

If you have a pickup you could offer it at a "Buy-it-now" price and offer free delivery within 100 miles.
Glenn


----------



## Rustedbird

It looks pretty nice already. Why not keep it? New ones just don't have any "personality".


----------



## eridon

There are websites that specialize in restored cookstoves, such as goodtimestoves.com.  From your photo it seems to me that your stove is already in excellent condition.  Stoves with their bodies in excellent condition sell for a lot of money. You might be able to sell or trade. Or better yet, keep it and design your kitchen around it.


----------



## Kerrylib

Looks like the stove my in-laws used to have.  My mother-in-law really liked the side-by-side ovens.

Like jeff said.  Only worth what someone will pay for it.


----------



## saracatlady

I noticed this post was from over a year ago.  I was wondering if you had any luck selling the GE range.  I am actually trying to sell one exactly like the one you have pictured, and I am trying to find out information about it in order to be able to get the best price.  Any advice or information you can provide would be helpful.
Thanks.


----------



## loripalooza

I don't have any info, but I have seen these offered for sale on various vintage stove websites. 

I grew up cooking on a very similar GE range & those ovens rock! I have baked, broiled, braised, poached, roasted, etc. just about anything you can think of in those ovens. They are just fantastic for cake, pie, cookie, baking. Unfortunately my mother replaced it without asking me (!) in 2003. The porcelain on the current models is decidedly inferior, as is the insulation.

If I didn't need a gas rangetop, I would put one of these in my kitchen tomorrow.

Just my 2 cents,

loripalooza


----------



## DesertNissi

I have this exact stove and it works well, however two of the burners need some work (salvaged parts for the other two).  I need to find replacement parts - have you any suggestions.


----------



## bigcarpy

I am currently needing to repair that same range.  My parents bought it the year I was born (1953).  My parents are long dead, but the range worked fine until recently when a couple of elements went out.  It's a sentimental appliance, as well as one we are accustomed to using since we got it around 1980.  I imagine shipping the whole stove would cost more than a new one.  Would you be interested in selling the burners and oven elements?


----------



## nealtw

bigcarpy said:


> I am currently needing to repair that same range.  My parents bought it the year I was born (1953).  My parents are long dead, but the range worked fine until recently when a couple of elements went out.  It's a sentimental appliance, as well as one we are accustomed to using since we got it around 1980.  I imagine shipping the whole stove would cost more than a new one.  Would you be interested in selling the burners and oven elements?



That member hasn't been here since 2011, you might try sending a private message to him, good luck.


----------

